# Morgen, Kinder, wird's was geben: Zero-Day Exploit für Firefox 3.6



## Newsfeed (19 Februar 2010)

Ein Sicherheitsdienstleister hat seinen Kunden einen Windows-Exploit für eine bislang unbekannte Sicherheitslücke in Firefox 3.6 zur Verfügung gestellt. Damit können Angreifer die Kontrolle über einen PC übernehmen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

